# P & O....RESULT !!!!!



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Late in August we booked our Portsmouth/Bilbao crossing with P & O for the 25th October crossing and paid a whopping £506 one way....not TOO bad , we thought, as we are 9 and 1/2 metres long and towing a car...saves a long drive down through France and all that diesel at about 12 MPG.
On checking the current quoted price this week (WHY does he do that ??) Gordon was incensed to find it had dropped to £434. He sent off an email to P & O customer services, and within 24 hours had a reply from them. Deeply sympathetic to our plight BUT not giving us the upgrade to Club Class that I had set my heart on (gotta try eh ??)
Not one to let that deter him, and unable to ring yesterday as we were busy all day, he has just been on the phone to them today....and has obtained a refund of the price when booked and the price now (unfortunately, now only £42 as the prices are rising again )
What a clever hunter-gatherer I have !!! (aka husband )..Jenny


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*P&O*

I am amazed they have refunded you. Would you have paid them the extra had the price increased?

Jolly well done though!

Russell


----------



## thieawin (Jun 7, 2006)

presuming both of you are employed, or self employed, what is your gross hourly pay rate and how long did all this take and at what cost in stamps, phone bills etc

have you really saved anything?

That was the price then, with oil at $140 per barrell you took a gamble that it would be cheaper to book in advance than late in the day, presumably because you thought it would be more expensive now, you lost. I admire your bare faced cheek but, there is another side

At best your victory, and crowing about it, over P&O is meaningless, apart from to you, and at worst it tarnishes the rest of the motor home community with a bad name and image

If I was at P&O I'd be reprogamming my booking system with always be full for the smithies in future


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

The Smithies are enjoying a happy retirement after working hard for long enough. 

Good for you Jenny

stew


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

thieawin said:


> presuming both of you are employed, or self employed, what is your gross hourly pay rate and how long did all this take and at what cost in stamps, phone bills etc
> 
> have you really saved anything?
> 
> ...


I think that's a bit mean minded, to say the least. If P&O didn't want to give the discount then they wouldn't. Best of luck to anyone who chases up something and gets a better deal as a result. It is simply crass to dial it all down into the number of minutes spent doing it - you miss the point by a country mile.


----------



## machilly (Feb 10, 2007)

thieawin said:


> At best your victory, and crowing about it, over P&O is meaningless, apart from to you, and at worst it tarnishes the rest of the motor home community with a bad name and image
> 
> If I was at P&O I'd be reprogamming my booking system with always be full for the smithies in future


God what a cheery sod you sound, let's hope I never get put next to you on a rally field, as for their meaningless victory, it was still a victory and as for tarnishing the image of the motor home community, it sounds like you could do that all by yourself, what an attitude :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Can't think that booking in August for an October crossing is doing it too early. For myself, I have booked next year's April out/June return and August out Sept. return already. Now that might be called early  

Suggest you might like to lighten up thieawin.

Sue


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Sorry - getting a bit hot under the collar here :lol: :lol: 

Sue


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Well done ,
Simply your booking was at a time when oil prices were high, the costs would have been worked into the prices at that time.
Since the price of oil will now stabilise or even sink lower it is only reasonable to be fair with customers and pass on some of the savings.
Or maybe they think not many of us will be travelling abroad next year due to credit crunch.
Air travel usually has a fuel surcharge disclaimer in the small print.

In the past when i have travelled Plymouth to Roscoff i have noticed early bookings are higher price than later ones.


Dave P


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi

I should think we should say well done to all parties involved, The Smithies and P&O. P&O would certainly be my first port of call having read this story of their fair play 

stew


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks everyone,
didnt mean to stir up an argument, we were just pleased with the result and wanted to share it with you !!.......P & O s original email back to us actually said that "they strive to reward passengers who book early"...perhaps thats why they chose to refund us???......anyhoo......am def looking forward to both the ferry crossing and the sun in Maroc..

we are (nearly) outta here !!

Jenny


----------

